# Real life "Purge Game" being played



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know much about it other than I saw it at my local forum,the bottom line is players can commit any crimes in a 12 hour period with no ramifications.The link to the migunforum may be NSFW,even more so in the Ammo Dump,enter at your own risk to self esteem

www.migunforums.com ? View topic - Real life Purge threat.. Louisville KY
and to the link
m.wlky.com/news/police-respond-to-concerns-over-potential-violent-crime-spree/27465552


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

At the moment I could not view the video but I read the article. It does not surprise me, since I see most of what is considered "fiction" as a kind of precursor of what some people want to do anyway, and sometimes a weirdly prophetic thing even when the authors have no intent of "planting seeds". Example: all the zombie movies are actually desensitizing us to face an out-control ebola pandemic because the zombies often show exactly what an ebola victim will look like, with the bleeding from all orifices and the impaired consciousness, etc.

This "Purge" thing bears watching, especially since we almost have an unofficial kind of parallel going on whenever there is a "looting season" caused by an incident like the Ferguson shooting or even natural disaster lootings.

I'll be watching for media making excuses that support "Purge" mentality whenever there is some kind of crime spree. Watch for those who think it is a good idea! (watch and weep... for that is also a description of ISIS genociders, isn't it?)

ooh... we crossposted.... you illustrate my point exactly! We need to watch out for that kind of person: the kind who thinks the only law that matters is the law that is in the hands of the ones who hold _all _the guns (gov't, really, since registered guns are only "borrowed"!)

The real law that matters is the natural law written on the heart, the law that knows we cannot purge the planet but must only seek to live as best we can during our allotted time here. Time allotted by God or whatever you want to call the Universal Source, not time allotted by public opinion or private power.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Will not attempt to open here at work. The term gun in the web address will no doubt set off the Sophos filters that my employer uses.
Funny, I can go to the Mosin Nagant Forum, but not Marlin Owners.com.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Will not attempt to open here at work. The term gun in the web address will no doubt set off the Sophos filters that my employer uses.
> Funny, I can go to the Mosin Nagant Forum, but not Marlin Owners.com.


They probably think it about Moist (Mc) Nuggets and other fast food.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pay attention to this and stay safe


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Will not attempt to open here at work. The term gun in the web address will no doubt set off the Sophos filters that my employer uses.
> Funny, I can go to the Mosin Nagant Forum, but not Marlin Owners.com.


Funny at work I can go to Natchez and buy 1000 rounds then go to Bud's guns and put an AR-15 in layaway but I go to SGAmmo and I get the big scary " YOU have violated just about all known internet policies"
Report to the nearest management person and take your ID with you! It doesn't really say that but something close.

Back to topic I have noticed an increase in Police patrols this afternoon and some of the local high school football games have been cancelled due to the threat of "Purge" violence. I just saw this on the local news.


----------



## OregonGuy (Aug 9, 2014)

The idea intrigues me that's for sure. I mainly just want to shoot some people, Maybe go get myself a few new toys.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OregonGuy said:


> The idea intrigues me that's for sure. I mainly just want to shoot some people, Maybe go get myself a few new toys.


That'll get you somewhere by yourself.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, supposedly this "purge" thing is scheduled for various cities on different weekends. Allegedly it is set for Labor Day weekend in Jacksonville. As one local said, these losers aren't too bright to schedule this in a state where we have the so called Stand Your Ground (actually it is you have no duty to retreat from a deadly threat) plus a whole lot of folks have concealed wepon licenses and carry.
Thing is, if "they" hold true to what has happened in Jax in the past a belt fed weapon would not even be enough. The last one of these, held in the parking lot after the movie "Twenty Years A Slave" consisted of 800 to 1,000.

I'm glad we live at 40th and Plum. That's 40 miles out, plum in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm watching this 'effin disturbing movie right now! I expect a poor night's sleep.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

'Purge' rumor creating stir on social media

It looks like it will be close to me soon. After reading other blogs, some people have acted on this in other cities. I hope they like the taste of 12 gauge and .40 hollow point if they come to my house..


----------

